# The Underdark Primeval [OOC]



## silentspace (Apr 16, 2004)

*Silentspace's PbP*

--

More to come...


----------



## silentspace (Apr 16, 2004)

Looking to revive Alceru's game "Realms Below", which appears to be dead in the water.  Are you interested in keeping this game alive?

The three existing players are:

Isida Kep'Tukari - Gloaming Sorcerer
Uriel - Rogoth - Grimlock Barbarian/Fighter/Ranger
deadestdai - Solli Dourstone - Svirfneblin Rogue

Other players who may join:

MIA: Blue Chitne - ? - Chitine Ranger
Alternates from Alceru's original recruitment thread - Keia, Erekose13
Alternates from Isida Kep'Tukari's recruitment thread - Temujin, Tailspinner


----------



## silentspace (Apr 16, 2004)

You are denizens of the Underdark, more at home in the depths of Toril then on the surface world.  The Underdark is a dank, dismal realm filled with unspeakable evils that would make surface dwellers quake with fear.  It is a place where ancient powerful evils battle each other for dominion.  It is your home.

To your eyes, the surface world is as light as the Underdark is dark.  Here the forces of good hold dominion, banding together to fight the evils of the land.  It is the opposite of the Underdark in every way you can imagine.  You have always wanted to see the mysterious surface realm, and having some time off, have decided to travel to one of the gateways between the two worlds, Eartheart, the great Gold Dwarf city near the Great Rift.

As you entered the Deep Realm, the caverns controlled by the Gold Dwarves, you felt a palpable change.  It was rare to see a drow, a drider, or an illithid.  Here the creatures of good abounded.  You see humans and elves, dwarves and gnomes, races you have rarely seen before, except as slaves.  In your heart you feel a closeness to the good dwarves who hold these caverns, for in your heart you also fight for the cause of good, each for your own reasons.  

Now, in Eartheart, you are strange and alien.  Children point at you.  Adults whisper.  As much as you feel a spiritual kinship with these people, this is not your home.  In the depths of your soul you realize you must return to the depths of the primeval Underdark, where evil reigns, and death is around every corner.


----------



## Temujin (Apr 16, 2004)

Count me in.  New at PbP and the Underdark in general though..


----------



## silentspace (Apr 16, 2004)

This game will take over more or less where Alcareru's game left off.  Our heroes, Underdark natives, will be returning to the caverns below Faerun.

Characters will be 32 point buy, level 9.

Existing characters may boost your stats.  You may need it!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2004)

Ok, here's Denasa, updated and ready to fly!

*Denasa 
Female Gloaming Sorcerer 7*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Patron Deity:* None
*Region:* Gloaming
*Height:* 2' 10''
*Weight:* 29lbs
*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Violet-Gray
*Age:* 20

*Str:* 6 (-2) [0 points, -2 racial]  
*Dex:* 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 racial]
*Con:* 12 (+1) [4 points] 
*Int:* 13 (+1) [5 points]  
*Wis:* 10 (+0) [4 points, -2 racial] 
*Cha:* 22 (+6) [13 points, +2 racial, +2 necklace, +1 level 4] 

*Class and Racial Abilities:*  -2 Str, +2 Dex, -2 Wis, +2 Cha, native outsider, Small, base speed 20, fly speed 40, Light Blindness (abrupt exposure to bright light, such as sunlight or a _daylight_ spell, blinds a gloaming for one round, and they take a –1 circumstance penalty on all attack rolls, saves, and checks while operating in bright light), Shadow Spells (all illusion (shadow) spells are cast a +1 caster level), +2 bonus vs. illusion (shadow) effects, +4 bonus vs. psionic effects, +4 bonus on Move Silently checks, Low Light vision, Luminescence (as a standard action, a gloaming can make her skin provide illumination equal to that produced by any light source up to and including a torch, or she can mute it altogether).  

*Hit Dice:* 7d4 + 7
*HP:* 35
*AC:* 20 (+3 Dex, +1 size, +2 ring, +4 armor)
*Init:* +3 (+3 Dex)
*Speed:* 20ft on land, 40 ft fly, average maneuverability

*Saves:*
Fortitude +4 [+2 base, +1 Con, +1 from Luck of Heroes]
Reflex +6 [+2 base, +3 Dex, +1 from Luck of Heroes]
Will +6 [+5 base, +0 Wis, +1 from Luck of Heroes]

*BAB:* +4 [+3 BAB, +1 Size]
*Melee Atk:* +2 (1d6-2/x2 [all subdual]/x2/B, Small morningstar)  
*Ranged Atk:* +7 (1d6/19-20/x2/80 ft./P, Small light crossbow)

*Skills:*
Bluff +11 [6 ranks, +5 Cha]
Hide +9 [+3 Dex, +2 Stealthy, +4 Size]
Knowledge (arcana) +13  [12 ranks, +1 Int]
Move Silently +9 [+3 Dex, +2 Stealthy, +4 racial]
Spellcraft +15  [12 ranks, +1 Int, +2 synergy from Knowledge (arcana)]

*Feats:*
Portal Sensitive (racial bonus)
Luck of Heroes (1st level)
Stealthy (3rd level)
Spell Penetration (6th level)

*Languages:*  Common, Undercommon, Draconic

*Spells Known* – _spells per day_ – 6/8/8/5
Save DC +5
0th - _ghost sound, acid splash, mage hand, prestidigitation, detect magic, message, acid splash._
1st - _magic missile, mage armor, shocking grasp, burning hands, true strike._
2nd – _invisibility, scorching ray, eagle’s splendor_
3rd – _displacement, lightning bolt._

*Equipment:*
*My Shield* (_ring of protection +2_, 8,000gp)
*wand of magic missile* (1st level, 10 charges, regional equipment)
*wand of color spray* (1st level, 10 charges, regional equipment)
*scroll of lightning bolt* (375gp)
*3 scrolls of fireball* (1125gp)
*scroll of invisibility* (150gp)
*scroll of slow* (375gp)
*scroll of glitterdust* (150gp)
*scroll of shadow conjuration* (700gp)
*2 potions of cure moderate wounds* (600gp)
*+2 Nightscale armor*  (5,150gp, Underdark)
*Lesser Empower Metamagic rod* (9,000gp)
*Circlet of comprehending languages and reading magic* (5,200gp)
*Necklace of Charisma +2* (4,000gp)
*Bedroll* 5sp
*Backpack* 2gp
*Waterskin* 1gp
*Silver dagger* 10gp
*Trail rations (20 days worth)* 10gp
*Belt pouch* 1gp
*Small light crossbow*  (35gp)
*20 crossbow bolts*  (2gp)
*Small morningstar*  (8gp)

*Money*
30gp, 5sp, one 75gp amethyst, one 200gp ruby, one 300gp emerald, and one 500gp opal

*Legs, hairy spider familiar:*  Fine vermin; HD 7: hp 17; Init +2; Spd 20 ft., climb 10 ft. ; AC 24, touch 20, flat-footed 20; Base Atk +3; Grp -8; Atk +3 melee (1d2-5 plus poison); full Atk +3 melee (1d2-5 plus poison); Space/Reach ½ ft. by ½ ft.//0 ft. ; SA poison; SQ poison immunity., darkvision 60 ft., deliver touch spells, improved evasion, alertness, share spells, empathic link, speak with master, speak with animals of its kind; AL CG; SV Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +5; Str 1, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 2.

_Skills and Feats:_  Climb +6, Hide +25, Jump +4, Spot +15; Alertness.
_Poison (Ex):_  Injury, Fortitude DC 11, initial and secondary damage is 1 point of temporary Dexterity damage.

*Appearance:*  Denassa is a small, lithe gloaming of exceptional beauty.  Her wings are midnight black, and she keeps them well-groomed.  Her own raven hair is long and lustrous, usually pulled up in an elaborate tail so it can spill down her neck in a waterfall of darkness.  She wears elegant, form-fitting armor of black snakeskin, and has flowing black tattoos around her neck, wrists, and hands.  Her glowing skin makes interesting patterns through these markings.  Her eyes are large, and violet-gray.  She wears a necklace of silver set with a large purple stone that tends to draw the eyes and a matching circlet around her head.  Finally her familiar, a hairy spider she calls Legs, is often seen on her shoulder.

*Personality:*  Denassa is a fairly flighty creature, given to traveling from place to place, meeting new people, and then leaving again.  She enjoys being on the move, and is thrilled to meet new people.  She considers herself the most beautiful creature around (whether or not it is true), and conducts herself accordingly.  She adores her magic, and is pleased to use it wherever she can.  

She dislikes ugliness, whether in physical form or in the personalities of others, and tries to avoid those who are “ugly within.”  She is given to following her whims, with little thought as to how it will affect those around her.  The only one she gives any real consideration to is Legs, her familiar.

*Background:*  Denassa grew up in the upper Underdark, traveling with her family and two sisters from settlement to settlement, bringing news and trade all over the Underdark.  As her magical talent grew, she began experimenting with different expressions of magic, learning a wide range of spells and powers.  

She left her family on her sixteenth birthday, the lure of places outside their usual trade route being too interesting to resist.  Traveling as far and wide as she could, she’s broken a lot of hearts on her journeys thus far.  She revels in her magic and freedom, but would be willing to travel with those that share some of her same goals.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 16, 2004)

New IC thread:

The Underdark Primeval (IC)

Don't worry if you don't have your character ready yet, we'll add you in later.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 16, 2004)

What races can be used? Drow?


----------



## silentspace (Apr 16, 2004)

Drow is ok.  You must be good though.  Denassa is CG, Solli is NG.  I didn't catch what Rogoth is.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 16, 2004)

OK. Right now I am thinking Drow Cleric, but I'll have to look things over a bit. I'll get back with a character soon.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 17, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Drow is ok.  You must be good though.  Denassa is CG, Solli is NG.  I didn't catch what Rogoth is.




Rogoth has Drow as his Chosen Enemy and kills them on sight (well, he doesn't see, actually...)They murdered his brother and all...

Rogoth's Alignment is NG


----------



## silentspace (Apr 17, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Rogoth has Drow as his Chosen Enemy and kills them on sight (well, he doesn't see, actually...)They murdered his brother and all...
> 
> Rogoth's Alignment is NG




Ah.

Ixnay on the owdray.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 17, 2004)

how many players are you looking for silentspace?  i can put together a character this weekend if i'm in.  Temujin, what type of character are you looking to play?


----------



## silentspace (Apr 17, 2004)

Just those players who have shown interest in the previous threads.  That will be eight if all want to play.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 17, 2004)

ah good that someone picked up the underdark game... pity it's full, it'd be a fun game


----------



## Thanee (Apr 17, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Rogoth has Drow as his Chosen Enemy and kills them on sight (well, he doesn't see, actually...)They murdered his brother and all...




What, even the beautiful children of Eilistraee?

Not that you find many of those in the realms below... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Keia (Apr 17, 2004)

Still interested and had somehow missed this.  Though it may be a day or two before I can get a character up and running (dm'ing r/l game and need to prep), probably a dwarf of some kind.

Keia

ps.  Anyone have the ECL of a shade?


----------



## Temujin (Apr 17, 2004)

I have no idea what char to play... I like monks and fighters... Right now I'm just trying to figure out what race I can be..


----------



## silentspace (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> What, even the beautiful children of Eilistraee?
> 
> Not that you find many of those in the realms below...
> 
> ...




I'm not against having drow, I just think there'd need to be a pretty good reason for Rogoth to want one as an ally.  I leave it up to you.

Edit: 'You' meaning the players, not Thanee!    (Hi Thanee!)


----------



## silentspace (Apr 18, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> ps.  Anyone have the ECL of a shade?




shades are 'always nongood', sorry


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2004)

If I may make some suggestions...  How about a tiefling?  Or from Races of Faerun, an orog (deep orc) or urdunnir (orecutter dwarf)?  Or from the FR Underdark book, how about a slyth?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Pwyoolp "Morph" Ripplepond, slyth druid/vermin keeper*

*Pwyoolp "Morph" Ripplepond
Male Slyth Druid 5/ Vermin Keeper 2*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Patron Deity:* Chauntea
*Region:* Underdark (Fluvenilstra)
*Height:* 6' 1''
*Weight:* 189lbs
*Hair:* none
*Eyes:* pale yellow
*Age:* 44
*Skin Tone:* Orangy Brown

*Str:* 12 (+1) [6 points, -2 racial]
*Dex:* 12 (+1) [2 points, +2 racial]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Int:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Wis:* 19 (+4) [10 points, +2 racial, +1 level 4]
*Cha:* 12 (+1) [4 points]

*Class and Racial Abilities:* 

Racial Abilities: -2 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Wis, +4 Escape Artist, +4 Disguise, +4 Survival; 
Alternate form (Su): standard action, amorphous form.  cannot be flanked, immune to crits, cant attack or cast spells. fluid and boneless. Can remain in amorphous form for 10 min per level.; 
Water Breathing; 
Immunities: immune to polymorphing, poison; 
Resistances: sonic resistance 5; 
Animal Companion (Ex): Ping the dire bat; 
Nature Sense (Ex): +2 Knowledge (nature), Survival; 
Wild Empathy (Ex): improve the attitude of animals [roll 1d20+level(5)+cha(1)]; 
Woodland Stride (Ex): move through any sort of natural undergrowth at normal speed, without taking damage; 
Trackless Step (Ex): leaves no trail and cannot be tracked; 
Resist Nature's Lure (Ex): +4 save vs. spell-like abilities of fey; 
Wild Shape (Su): 3/day turn into any small or medium animal, lasts 5 hours;
Handle Vermin (Ex): use handle animal on vermin as well;
Vermin Empathy (Ex): as Wild Empathy with vermin;
Vermin Form (Small, Tiny) (Su): can use wild shape to assume the form of vermin.

*Hit Dice:* 7d8 + 14
*HP:* 70
*AC:* 26 (+1 Dex, +10 armor, +5 shield)
*Init:* +1 (+1 Dex)
*Speed:* 20ft (base 30ft.), 30 ft swim in amorphous shape

*Saves:*

Fortitude +9 [+7 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +2 [+1 base, +1 Dex]
Will +13 [+7 base, +4 Wis, +2 Iron Will]
*BAB:* +4
*Melee Atk:* +5 (1d6/x2 quarterstaff) OR +6 (2d6/x2 shillelagh)
*Ranged Atk:* +5 (1d8/19-20/x2/80 ft./P, light crossbow)

*Skills:* (50sp, 10/5)

Concentration +9 [7 ranks, +2 Con]
Handle Animal +10 [9 ranks, +1 Cha]
Heal +7 [3 ranks, +4 Wis]
Knowledge (nature) +10 [9 ranks, +1 Int, +2 class]
Listen +7 [3 ranks, +4 Wis]
Spellcraft +4 [3 ranks, +1 Int]
Spot +7 [3 ranks, +4 Wis]
Survival +20 [10 ranks, +4 Wis, +4 racial, +2 class]
Swim +4 [3 ranks, +1 Str]
Escape Artist +5 [+1 Dex, +4 racial]
Disguise +5 [+1 Cha, +4 racial]
*Feats:*

Iron Will (1st)
Track (3rd)
Extra Wild Shape (6th)
*Languages:*  Common, Undercommon, Sylvan

*Spells per day* - 6/5/4/3/2, base save DC 1d20+4

0th - _detect magic, detect poison, light, resistance, cure minor wounds, create water._
1st - _faerie fire, jump, longstrider, magic stone, shillelagh, speak with animals._
2nd - _blindsight(UND), scent(MAG), summon swarm, soften earth and stone._
3rd - _magic fang (greater), infestation of maggots(MAG), daylight._
4th - _spike stones , flame strike_
*Equipment:*36000gp

_Dragonhide Plate +2_ 7,300gp
_Darkwood Shield +3_ 9,257gp
2 _Wands of Cure Light Wounds(50)_ 1,500gp
_Daylight Pellet(UND)_ 750gp
_Figurine of Wonderous Power (Jasper Spider)(UND)_ 5,000gp
_The Darkhidden(MAG)_ 6,700gp
2 _Amber Amulets of Vermin(MAG)_ 1,400gp
_Scorpion's Sting(see below)_ 1,900gp
_Handy Haversack_ 2,000gp
Bedroll 5sp
Backpack 2gp
Waterskin 1gp
Silver Dagger 10gp
Belt pouch 1gp
Flint and Steel 1gp
Grappling Hook 1gp
Rope, silk (50)ft 10gp
Signal whistle 8sp
2 torches 2sp
light crossbow  35gp
20 crossbow bolts  2gp
Quarterstaff  0gp
*Money*
128gp 5sp

*Scorpion's Sting*: Keyed Spell Item of _snakebite(MAG)_.  Enhancements: Appearance (arm changes into a scorpion's stinger instead of a snake), Duration (doubled). Scarlet ring worn on the left hand features 3 small pieces of inset amber. Faint Transmutation; CL 5th; Craft Rod, _snakebite_; Price: 1,900gp

*Ping, dire bat:*  Large animal; HD 4d8+12: hp 30; Init +6; Spd 20ft. 40 ft. fly (good); AC 20, touch 15, flat-footed 14; Base Atk +3; Grp +10; Atk +5 melee (1d8+4); Space/Reach 10ft./5ft.; SQ Blindsense 40ft.; AL N; SV Fort +7, Ref +10, Will +6; Str 17, Dex 22, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6.
_Skills and Feats:_  Hide +4, Listen +12*, Move Silently +11, Spot +8*; Alertness, Stealthy
_Blindsense (Ex)_: A dire bat uses echolocation to pinpoint creatures within 40 feet. Opponents still have total concealment against the bat unless it can actually see them.
_Skills_: Dire bats have a +4 racial bonus on Spot and Listen checks. These bonuses are lost if its blindsense is negated.

*Appearance:* Morph is a orangy-brown pile of goo, in humanoid form though he appears to be a large male humanoid with the same color skin.  His features are very soft and rounded, looking a little like moulded clay.  He is completely bald and has pale yellow eyes.  He usually wears his black dragon plate armor and carries his shield slung over his back.  His staff in hand he always wears his two rings.  Outside large Underdark communities he is joined by his companion Ping, the dire bat.

*Personality:* Morph is a quiet good-natured individual who enjoys the company on insects and animals more than that of people.  He is very in tune with the natural environment of the Underdark and does what he can to help the plants and animals survive.  He also takes time to instruct communities on how to grow sustainable crops and maintain a balance with nature.

*Background:* Having welled up from the life pool of the Slyth, Morph set out on his own to commune with the natural surroundings.  He spent most of his time speaking with the animals and insects and even the plants. 

After a time he met a young svirfneblin community who were having trouble with the mushroom crops which they subsisted on.  The plants were often plagued by draughts and sometimes even insects.  Morph joined a group of the towns best and went in search of the problem.  

They soon found that a group of drow had been poisoning the mushrooms to bring about starvation, hoping to make the community ripe for invasion.  Morph and the others were able to defeat the small number of drow, but not without loss of life.  Two of the deep gnomes fell to the malicious elves.  Pained by the loss of his friends, Morph did his best to help heal the community.  He taught them how to care for the plants and get the make the most of their small water supply.  

After a time however he felt that he needed to move on, that the community was in good shape and he still felt like an outsider among them.  He has spent the last few years wandering the Underdark looking for people to help.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 19, 2004)

Silentspace, Cheers for getting this all going again. I am glad our characters aren't going to the rubbish tip as I was looking forawrd to playing my wee chap and intereacting with the others!

With our char's going up to 9th level, do we get more gold allocated accordingly?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 19, 2004)

Awww, looks like the game is full.  But, if you're looking for alternates, I'd throw my hat in!


----------



## silentspace (Apr 20, 2004)

Comments on Pwyoolp "Morph" Ripplepond...

Yech. 

Let's turn him NG.  Seems to fit with his background more anyway.  

I was almost going to disallow the Keyed Spell Item, but what the heck, let's go with it.  (Isida Kep'Tukari might want one too, at that.)

Excellent layout too, Erekose13!


----------



## silentspace (Apr 20, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Silentspace, Cheers for getting this all going again. I am glad our characters aren't going to the rubbish tip as I was looking forawrd to playing my wee chap and intereacting with the others!
> 
> With our char's going up to 9th level, do we get more gold allocated accordingly?




Yes... didn't you guys already update your chars?  Don't forget to update your stats too.  I'll make a separate rogues gallery...


----------



## silentspace (Apr 20, 2004)

The Underdark Primeval Rogues Gallery


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 20, 2004)

Yech.  
 - hehe glad i didnt go with an oozemaster then 

Let's turn him NG.  Seems to fit with his background more anyway.  
 - okay will do.  went with neutral originally cause that was what the race description said.  NG does fit better.

I was almost going to disallow the Keyed Spell Item, but what the heck, let's go with it.  (Isida Kep'Tukari might want one too, at that.)
 - cool thanks.  i really like the idea. i mean its doable with a wand and the Master Wand feat too.  but it gives my character a signiture spell that he can use every battle without having to only memorize the one spell.

Excellent layout too, Erekose13!
 - thanks, though I should thank Isida, I stole her sheet and just added the list bullets.


----------



## Keia (Apr 20, 2004)

Nevermind . . . editted, finally found own answer.

Nothing to see here . . . move along 

Keia


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 20, 2004)

*A'anasi - Female Drow Cleric of Eilistraee 7*

*A'anasi*
*Female Drow Cleric 7*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Patron Deity:* Eilistraee
*Region:* Underdark
*Height:* 5' 0''
*Weight:* 95#
*Hair:* White
*Eyes:* Violet
*Age:* 149

*Str:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Dex:* 18 (+4) [6 points, +2 racial, +2 gloves]
*Con:* 10 (+0) [4 points, -2 racial]
*Int:* 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 racial]
*Wis:* 18 (+4) [8 points, +1 level 4, +2 necklace]
*Cha:* 18 (+4) [6 points, +2 racial, +2 cloak]

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
+2 Dex, -2 Con, +2 Int, +2 Cha
Medium
Drow base land speed is 30 feet.
Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day - _dancing lights_, _darkness_, and _faerie fire_. These abilities are as the spells cast by a sorcerer of the drow's character level.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
+2 racial bonus Will saves against spells and spell-like abilities.
Low-Light Vision: A drow can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
Darkvision 120'
Weapon Proficiency: Elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
Light Blindness (Ex): Abrupt exposure to bright light (such as sunlight or a _daylight_ spell) blinds a drow for 1 round. In addition, drow take a –1 circumstance penalty on all attack rolls, saves, and checks while operating in bright light.
Spell resistance of 11+ character level.
+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. A drow who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
Favored Class: Cleric
Automatic Languages: Elven, Undercommon
Bonus Languages: Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Drow Sign Language, Goblin, Illuskan.
Level Adjustment +2

*Hit Dice:* 7d8
*HP:* 56
*AC:* 25 (+4 Dex, +7 Armor, +4 Shield)
*Init:* +4 (+4 Dex)
*Speed:* 30'

*Saves:*
Fortitude +5 [+5 base]
Reflex +8 [+2 base, +4 Dex, +2 feat]
Will +9 [+5 base, +4 Wis]

*BAB:* +5
*MAB:* +5
*RAB:* +9

*Skills:*
Concentration +10 [10 ranks]
Diplomacy +14 [10 ranks, +4 Cha]
Heal +14 [10 ranks, +4 Wis]
Knowledge (religion) +14 [10 ranks, +4 Int]
Spellcraft +14 [10 ranks, +4 Int]

*Feats:*
Lightning Reflexes (Drow domain)
Spellcasting Prodigy (1st level)
Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Bastard Sword (3rd level)
Weapon Focus: Bastard Sword (6th level)

*Languages:* Elven, Undercommon, Drow Sign Language, Celestial, Common

*Domains:* Drow & Moon

*Spells:* – _spells per day_ – 6/6+1/4+1/3+1/2+1

*Equipment:*
*Sword* (_merciful bastard sword_ +_1_, 8335 gp, 6#)
*Armor* (_elven chain_ +_2_, 8150 gp, 20#)
*Shield* (_mithral heavy shield_ +_2_, 5020 gp, 5#)
*Gloves* (_gloves of dexterity_ +_2_, 4000 gp, 0#)
*Necklace* (_periapt of wisdom_ +_2_, 4000 gp, 0#)
*Cloak* (_cloak of charisma_ +_2_, 4000 gp, 2#)
*Ring* (_ring of sustenance_, 2500 gp, 0#)
*Silver Holy Symbol* (25 gp, 1#)

*Money*
125 gp


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2004)

*Coughs*  Um, Tailspinner?  Maybe you want to check the first page.  Uriel's character is a grimlock ranger with favored enemy: drow.  He kills them on "sight".  I'm thinking a drow character might not be such a great idea....


----------



## silentspace (Apr 21, 2004)

My previous post on the drow may have been unclear, so I'll elaborate.

I wanted the players to reach an agreement amongst themselves about whether a drow player will be appropriate, given the existing group's makeup.  This is a continuation of a previous game, which is already in play, rather than a new game.  As such, it is appropriate that new characters be of a type that work with the existing group.

I'm not sure if that's what Tailspinner did, or if he just went ahead and posted his drow to force the issue.  

However, since my previous post may have been unclear, or Tailspinner may have misunderstood it, I will allow his character.  Go ahead and post A'anasi in the rogues gallery.  My allowing it, however, is not the same as the existing characters accepting it.  Tailspinner may need to do some pretty fine roleplaying to get his character accepted by the other members of the party!  Think of this as a roleplaying challenge   

--

Isida Kep'Tukari - I cannot locate Nightscale Armor in the Underdark book.  Do you have a page number?

--

Erekose13 - You could be right on the alignment.  I thought they meant neutral in the same way druids must be neutral...  If it's all the same to everyone, let's make Morph NG.


----------



## Keia (Apr 21, 2004)

Everyone,

I'm struggling on a character idea for this game so I thought I would toss it out to the players already there.  My first idea was for a neutral shade cleric of Shar . . . 

The other idea was a fighter-type, ranger or straight fighter, half dragon human or dwarf.  I was think of deep dragons, I know the alignment is evil, though as a half- there would be some flexibility.

Any other ideas or thoughts,

Thanks in advance,
Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2004)

Ooooo... If silentspace would allow for some alignment flexibility, I really like to see a half deep dragon dwarf.  That sounds really cool.  

Silentspace - nightscale armor is on page 66 of the Underdark book.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks, don't know how I missed the nightscale.  Please post your 5% spell failure chance.

Sorry, good only in this game.  No moral relativity here.  What are you going to do anyway?  Compete with the drow and illithids to see who can catch the most slaves?  :\


----------



## Keia (Apr 21, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Sorry, good only in this game.  No moral relativity here.  What are you going to do anyway?  Compete with the drow and illithids to see who can catch the most slaves?  :\




No . . . he's the son of a female gold dwarf, who was attacked years ago by a polymorphed Deep Dragon.  He's been raised in the ways of the gold dwarves, but has had his share of being ostracized and condemned for being different.  His obvious talents on patrol haven’t even put him in good light with his clan, regardless of the creatures he’s killed and the threats he’s helped with.  He’s looking for a chance to prove himself now that he has come of age.  And when the group comes into town, he sees the opportunity to adventure and prove himself with a group that won’t pre-judge him.  His alignment is NG.

Keia


----------



## silentspace (Apr 21, 2004)

You can have some flexibility with alignment on the half-dragon template.  A half deep dragon would be mechanically identical to a half green dragon, with the cone of corrosive gas.  Visually his scales would be purple instead of green.  

A NG, purple-scaled, cone of acid-breathing gold dwarf.  Hmm.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2004)

Keia, that sounds like an interesting concept, I like.  I was originally thinking of going dwarf with a template too, the Mineral Warrior template from underdark.  But when I read the slyth I just had to try one out.

Temujin,  do you have the FR books?  If not then some of the templates or races from the MM could work like a Tiefling or orc (as Isida said), or perhaps a lycanthrope or something like that.  If you know the type of character you are thinking of we can always help  narrow down some of your options.

Silentspace, whenever you want to introduce Morph into the IC thread I'll start postin


----------



## Uriel (Apr 22, 2004)

silentspace,

are you OK with the Complete Warrior and Unearthed Arcana?

Aleceru didn't allow them and I thought that I'd ask you.

I'll change my stats as well to a 32 point buy.

Regarding the Drow... I'm not going to say that Rogoth is going to instantly attack tailspinner's character, but this will pretty much nix my character's entire reason for living- Killing every Drow in the Underdark.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 23, 2004)

Complete Warrior is ok.  Unearthed Arcana depends.  What do you want to do?

About the drow, we'll just have to wait and see how it goes...


----------



## Keia (Apr 23, 2004)

Anyone have the Underdark regional feats and equipment.  I must not have that book.  Finally, do you have to choose either A, B or C with the equipment choices?

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2004)

With the regional equipment, yes you only choose _one_ of A, B, or C.  As for regional feats and equipment... what is your character?  I can help you better when I know.


----------



## Keia (Apr 23, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> As for regional feats and equipment... what is your character?  I can help you better when I know.




Oops, sorry.  He's a Half-Deep Dragon Gold Dwarf Fighter 4 / Ranger 2 (at least at this point, kinda bummed about the loss in dex for the gold dwarf, but I can deal).

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2004)

Well, you have the FRCS, the gold dwarf region might work.  You said your character was raised in the ways of the gold dwarves, so that might work pretty well.  All the Underdark regions were ones for various Underdark races that were not dwarves.  My only other suggestion would be to check Races of Faerun.


----------



## Keia (Apr 23, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well, you have the FRCS, the gold dwarf region might work.  You said your character was raised in the ways of the gold dwarves, so that might work pretty well.




Missed that there were racial ones as well . . . perhaps I need to take a break for a few from character building   

Thanks!!
Keia


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 23, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> silentspace,
> 
> are you OK with the Complete Warrior and Unearthed Arcana?
> 
> ...




I don't wish to step on toes, so how about a Kuo-Toan Monitor (Monk)? Since Kuo-Toas are ECL 3 and 2 HD, that makes a total of ECL 5, right?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 24, 2004)

Tailspinner, as far as rules go yup you could be a Kuo-Toa Monk 4. Be interesting to see one Rped cause most think of them as evil and loathsome.  Morph is ever the open minded one though.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 24, 2004)

Man, Denasa's going to need some damn good reasons to adventure with you guys.  Then again, survival is a damn good reason.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Vuoor Seakin : Kuo-Toa Monitor 4*

*Vuoor Seakin*
*Male Kuo-Toa Monitor (Monk) 4*
*Alignment:* Lawful Good
*Patron Deity:* None 
*Region:* Kuo-Toa
*Height:* 4' 11"
*Weight:* 87#
*Hair:* None
*Eyes:* Black
*Age:* 15

*Str:* 18 (+4) [8 points, +2 racial, +1 level 4]
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Con:* 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 racial]
*Int:* 12 (+1) [2 points, +2 racial]
*Wis:* 18 (+4) [6 points, +4 racial]
*Cha:* 10 (+0) [4 points, -2 racial]

*Racial Abilities:*
+2 Str, +2 Con, +2 Int, +4 Wis, -2 Cha
Medium
Kuo-Toa base land speed is 20 feet (base swim speed is 50 feet)
Electricity Resistance 10 (Ex)
Immunities (Ex): poison & paralysis
Keen Sight (Ex)
Slippery (Ex)
Light Blindness (Ex): Abrupt exposure to bright light (such as sunlight or a _daylight_ spell) blinds a kuo-toa for 1 round. In addition, the kuo-toa take a –1 circumstance penalty on all attack rolls, saves, and checks while operating in bright light.
Amphibious (Ex)
Natural Armor (Ex): +6
Racial Bonuses: Escape Artist +8, Search +4, Spot +4
Weapon Familiarity: pincer staff
Racial Hit Dice: 2d8 (BAB +2, Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3)
Racial Skill Points: 5 x (2 + Int mod)
Racial Skills: Craft (any), Escape Artist, Knowledge (any), Listen, Move Silently, Search, Spot
Racial Feat
Favored Class: Rogue
Automatic Languages: Kuo-Toan, Undercommon, Aquan
Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Serusan
Level Adjustment +3

*Class Abilities:*
Bonus Feat (Stunning Fist)
Flurry of Blows
Improved Unarmed Strike (1d10, Monk 9 w/ belt)
Bonus Feat (Combat Reflexes)
Evasion
Still Mind
Fast Movement +10 feet
_Ki_ Strike (magic)
Slow Fall 20 feet

*Hit Dice:* 6d8 + 18
*HP:* 66
*AC:* 22 (+2 Dex, +6 Natural, +4 Wis, +1 Monk 9 w/ belt)
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 30' (60’ swim)

*Saves:*
Fortitude +7 [+4 base, +3 Con]
Reflex +9 [+7 base, +2 Dex]
Will +11 [+7 base, +4 Wis]

*BAB:* +5
*MAB:* +9
*RAB:* +7

*Skills:*
Climb +8 [4 ranks, +4 Str]
Escape Artist +19 [9 ranks, +2 Dex, +8 racial]
Listen +13 [9 ranks, +4 Wis]
Search +5 [0 ranks, +1 Int, +4 racial]
Spot +17 [9 ranks, +4 Wis, +4 racial]
Tumble +6 [4 ranks, +2 Dex]

*Feats:*
Daylight Adaptation (Kuo-Toa racial)
Improved Grapple (1st level)
Stunning Fist (Monk 1st level bonus feat)
Combat Reflexes (Monk 2nd level bonus feat)
Deflect Arrows (3rd level)

*Languages:* Kuo-Toan, Undercommon, Aquan, Elf (Drow Dialect)

*Equipment:* (price, weight, location)
*Monk’s Outfit* (0 gp, 2#, worn)
*Belt* (_monk’s belt_, 13000 gp, 1#, worn)
*Backpack* (_mithral heavy shield_, 2000 gp, 5#, worn)
*Rope* (_superior rope of climbing_, 5500 gp, 3#, backpack)
*Pellet* (_sun flash pellet_, 6000 gp, 0#, backpack)
*9 Pellets* (_daylight pellets_, 6750 gp, 0#, backpack)
*Ring* (_ring of sustenance_, 2500 gp, 0#, worn)

*Money* (in backpack)
Pearls (300 gp value)
250 gp


----------



## silentspace (Apr 27, 2004)

Vuoor should have two more feats (I think his level feats were meant to be monk bonus feats).  Also, he can speak a bonus language.


----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2004)

Silentspace,

Are you using the Unearthed Arcan option of buying down ECL with xps?

Keia


----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2004)

*Here's my first pass at Dargo Golden (name is a tribute to Farscape )*

*Dargo Golden
Male Half-Dragon Deep [1] Ranger 3 / Fighter 4 [Type: Dragon, Gold Dwarf Base]*
*Xps:* 30,600 (39,600 –3,000 –6,000) xps
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Religion:* Moridan
*Height:* 4' 11''
*Weight:* 168lbs
*Hair:* Blue Black
*Eyes:* Dark Brown
*Age:* 32

*Str:* 24 (+7) [8 points, +8 racial, +1 level]  
*Dex:* 12 (+1) [6 points, -2 racial]
*Con:* 18 (+4) [6 point, +4 racial] 
*Int:* 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 racial]  
*Wis:* 12 (+1) [4 points] 
*Cha:* 12 (+1) [2 points, +2 racial] 

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
+8 Str, +2 Con, +2 Int, +2 Cha, Low-light vision, Darkvision 60’, Natural Armor +4, Bite (1d6), Claw (1d4), Breath Weapon: 30’ Cone of Acid, 6d8 DC 18, Immunity to Acid, Immunity to Sleep and Paralysis, type: dragon, 20’ movement, Stone-cunning, +2 racial to notice unusual stonework, Search for Stone based traps as a rogue, +4 Dodge vs. giants, +2 racial vs. poisons, +2 racial vs. spells, +1 vs. aberrations, Track, Wild Empathy, Two Weapon Fighting, Favored Enemy: Aberrations, Endurance

*Hit Dice:* 10 + 1d10 + 5d10 + 28
*HP:* 83
*AC:* 21 (10 Base +1 Dex, +6 armor [breastplate +1], +4 Natural)
*Init:* +1 (+1 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft [+10 ft from boots]

*Saves:*
Fortitude +13 [+7 base, +4 Con, +2 from cloak]
Reflex +7 [+4 base, +1 Dex, +2 from cloak]
Will +5 [+2 base, +1 Wis, +2 from cloak]

*BAB:* +7
*Claws:* +14 (1d4 + 7 (20 x2) 
*Bite:* +9 (1d6 +7 20 x2) [-5 as not primary attack] 
*Dwarven Urgosh (Primary-Blade):* +14/+9 [+7 Base +7 Str + 1 Focus -2 Handed +1 Enhancement] 1d10 + 10 + 1d6 Frost (x20)
*Dwarven Urgosh (Secondary-spear):* +14/+9 [+7 Base +7 Str + 1 Focus -2 Handed +1 Enhancement] 1d10 + 6 + 1d6 Shock (x20).

*Skills:*
Craft
 - Armorer  +7  [4 ranks +3 Int]
 - Weaponsmith +7  [4 ranks +3 Int]
Hide +6  [6 ranks +1 Dex –1 ap]
Intimidate +13/+7  [6 ranks, +1 Cha or +7 Str]
Jump +11  [0 ranks +7 Str, +5 [Boots] -1 ap]
Knowledge:
 - Dungeoneering +9 [6 ranks +3 Int]
 - Geography  +5 [2 ranks +3 Int]
 - Nature  +6 [3 ranks +3 Int]
Listen +9  [6 ranks, +1 Wis +2 Alertness]
Move Silently +6  [6 ranks +1 Dex –1 ap]
Search +9 [6 ranks, +3 Int]
Spot +14 [6 ranks, +1 Wis, +5 competence (Eyes) +2 Alertness]
Survival +7 [6 ranks +1 Wis]
Swim +7 [1 Ranks, +7 Str, -1ap]

*Feats:*
 Track (Ranger 1st)
 Weapon Focus (Dwarven Urgosh)(1st level)
 Combat Style 1 (Two Weapon Fighting) (Ranger 2nd)
 Power Attack(Fighter bonus 1st level)
 Cleave(Fighter bonus 2nd level)
 Alertness (3rd level)
 Weapon Specialization(Fighter bonus 4th level)
 Close Quarters Fighting (Complete Warrior) (6th level)
 Endurance (Ranger 3rd) (7th level)

*Languages:*  Common, Dwarven, Draconic, Undercommon

*Equipment:*

_*Wearing or carrying*_
*Eyes of Eagle* (2,500gps)
*Dwarven Urgosh +1 of Ice (Blade) and Shock (Spear)* (8,000gps +8,000gps, Regional MW urgosh) 
*MW Mighty +6 Composite Longbow* (1,000gps)
*Mithral Breastplate +1*, (5,200gp)
*Belt pouch* 1gp
-*Waterskin* 1gp
*Cloak of Resistance +2*, 4,000gp)
*Quiver with 60 arrows*, (3 gps)

_*Heward's Handy Haversack*_ (2,000gp)
-*Bedroll* 5sp
-*Acid (5 flasks)* 50gp
-*Alchemist's fire (3 flasks)* 60gp
-*Wine (3 bottles)* 30gp
-*50 ft. silk rope* 10gp
-*Paper (10 sheets)* 4gp
-*Ink (two vials)* 16gp
-*Ink pen* 1gp
-*Trail rations (4 days worth)* 2gp
-*Cold weather outfit* 8gp
Total Spent thus far: 32,991 gps

*Money*
618gp, 5sp

*Permanent Spells:*  Not Applicable, at this time


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2004)

Keia, while he looks pretty good, isn't he supposed to be a dwarven base rather than a human base?


----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Keia, while he looks pretty good, isn't he supposed to be a dwarven base rather than a human base?




Yup. typo . . . thanks 
Keia


----------



## silentspace (Apr 28, 2004)

Dargo looks pretty good.  If Dargo is Two-Weapon Fighting with Dwarven Waraxes, the penalty should be -4 not -2.


----------



## Keia (Apr 28, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Dargo looks pretty good.  If Dargo is Two-Weapon Fighting with Dwarven Waraxes, the penalty should be -4 not -2.




because the waraxe in the secondary hand isn't light, right?  Missed that.  

May have to get rid of the axe, then.  Too expensive for a secondary weapon and only one swing.

Keia


----------



## silentspace (Apr 28, 2004)

How about the Dwarven Urgrosh?  You can get the weapon focus and weapon specialization with it, and it will count for both ends.  Just a thought.

Edit: And you can switch to the two-handed power attack as a free action too.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 29, 2004)

OK, I am thinking about buying down ECL as Keia suggested...

But the UA method of doing it is a big advantage for low-ECL characters, while high-ECL characters gain no benefit from it.

So I want to propose the following changes.  If people want to do this, then we will.  Otherwise, we'll stick with things the way they are.

1- Characters start out with 39,600xp (10%, or 3,600xp over 9th level)
2- Starting at level 3 and every third level thereafter, you can spend a number of XP equal to 1,000 x current level to reduce ECL by 1.  (This is much better than the UA progression.)  So a ECL +1 character could buy down and have 36,600xp (still Level 9) and be an ECL +0 character.  An ECL +2 or higher character could buy down and have 30,600xp (Level 8) and lower their ECL by 2.  Is this too confusing?  
3- You can also spend xp for item creation.
4- Your hp gets lowered.  You get max hp for your first HD, then 75% for each HD after that.  If 75% is a fraction, round down (but keep track of the fraction, to be added next level)

The net result would be that each character would have an extra class level, but slightly lower hp.  What do you think?  Balanced? Too late in the game for this?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 29, 2004)

Eh, I'm cool with how we are.  And besides, I like hit points.


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm for buying off the ECL, but it always depends on how long the game will run.  I think buying off the ECL is justified as you increase level because the template just isn't worth as much at higher levels.

Plus, based on your system, I don't lose any HD that I haven't already lost from a 3 ECL template.

Keia


----------



## silentspace (Apr 29, 2004)

You will lose hp because along with the ECL buyout you'll be switching to 75% hp.  Alcareru started everyone off with 100% hp.      IMO, the loss of HD is one of the big problems with ECL.  So going to 100% hp compensates a bit.  

In Dargo's example, he will lose 12hp (because of 75% hp instead of 100%).  In return he will gain a class level.  If taken in fighter, this will increase BAB and saves, and give back 11hp (7+Con).

Denasa will lose 6hp.  In return she will gain a sorcerer level, which comes with 4hp (3+Con).

Anyway, everyone has to sign on or no go.

Keia, I just noticed that you increased your HD size to d12s... Your class HD doesn't change with the half-dragon template, only racial HD.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 29, 2004)

Well then... I might be up for doing this thing after all, I won't lose much hp.  And more spells are good.


----------



## Keia (Apr 30, 2004)

Made the adjustment and bought down the ECL by 2.  Still have background and appearance to go . . . 

Keia


----------



## Erekose13 (May 6, 2004)

Okay Im back and ready to get into things with Morph.  I am fine with the buying down of stuff.  If I read you right, Morph gets another level (lvl8), has 30,600xp,  then lose 12hp (6 levels of 0.25*8hp) but gain 8 (1 level at 6hp+2 for con).  What happens though to equipment, I take it we will just stay put where we are?  I'll add the level soon, just have to go through my books at home.  Looks like Ping will be leaving soon though cause I get a vermin companion at next level.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 6, 2004)

Ok, updated Denasa to 8th level sorcerer.  Wish like heck I had Eschew Materials.  Because I'd transform all four of us in jail into centipedes or something and bust us out of there!


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2004)

Didn't realize I hadn't posted to the Rogue's Gallery or added the background I'd written.  Now I have!!  Ready for final review.

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 6, 2004)

Curiously enough... deadestdai, I don't think Solli's in the Rouge's Gallery yet.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 11, 2004)

This game still open?


----------



## silentspace (May 11, 2004)

Sorry Nac, the game's now closed with six players.  I'll keep you in mind as an alternate though


----------



## Erekose13 (May 19, 2004)

Tailspinner still with us?  I was kinda waiting on a reaction from Vuuor before turning to meet up with Dargo.  With the dire rats attack, Morph just decided to head in that direction immediately.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

"_When Dire Rats Attack!_, Wednesday night at 9, only on Underdark Primetime.  And be sure to tune to tomorrow for our newest reality TV show, _Survivor: Underdark_.  Watch a group of typical Underdark adventurers forced to live in the same jail cell for weeks on end!  Who will Rogoth eat first?  Can Denasa keep her familiar away from the svirfneblin?  Will they vote Legs off first?  Thursday night at 10!"


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "_When Dire Rats Attack!_, Wednesday night at 9, only on Underdark Primetime.  And be sure to tune to tomorrow for our newest reality TV show, _Survivor: Underdark_.  Watch a group of typical Underdark adventurers forced to live in the same jail cell for weeks on end!  Who will Rogoth eat first?  Can Denasa keep her familiar away from the svirfneblin?  Will they vote Legs off first?  Thursday night at 10!"




Too Cool!


----------



## deadestdai (May 20, 2004)

Whoah, consider me the dumbest of the players currently in this game. I neglected to subscribe to this thread and got very much, left-behind. Being MIA is rather lonely and I was wandering blindly through the wilderness. Um. YEah. 

If it's okay, I am getting net access sorted in my house, hopefully in the next week or so, I will be up to speed and have Solli updated accordingly. If it's too late, please let me know and I'll sadly bow out.....


----------



## silentspace (May 20, 2004)

Hey deadestdai.  If you have the time, please post Solli and join in.  Don't worry, the game hasn't been moving that fast, and others have been a little slow posting too.

Maybe I should've given you guys more time instead of starting things up right away with the old players like I did...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2004)

Well, I'd be delighted to do something, but I'm rather at a loss at what to do.  I'm stuck in a jail cell with nothing on me but my beauty, my charms, and one very annoyed caged familiar.  I think this is what Denasa would do, cry beautifully until someone felt sorry for her and then let her out.    Though I might just try to find what spells she has that don't require material components and try a jailbreak if they don't release them very soon.


----------



## silentspace (May 20, 2004)

You've been a great poster Isida!  I was trying to slow you guys down a bit so the other group could catch up.  But actually, I don't see why you can't have some adventures in the prison, even escaping...

Hopefully the main storyline will fall into place soon.  Not that you can't take your own actions and do anything else you'd like too...


----------



## deadestdai (May 20, 2004)

Silentspace, thanks for replying. LIke I posted before, I'll have my situation sorted asap just as soon as we get net access in my new place.

Solli will be getting rather angry at old dwarven cellmates anytime soon.....


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2004)

How about right now?


----------



## silentspace (May 26, 2004)

Hey Tailspinner, welcome back.


----------



## silentspace (May 26, 2004)

Isida, could you email me?  silentspace@yahoo.com


----------



## silentspace (May 26, 2004)

Isida, nevermind, no need to email me


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 26, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> OK, I am thinking about buying down ECL as Keia suggested...
> 
> But the UA method of doing it is a big advantage for low-ECL characters, while high-ECL characters gain no benefit from it.
> 
> ...




Since Vuoor is Monk 4 / ECL +3 / Racial HD 2 = overall 9th level.
I buy down two levels to 30,600 xp and Monk 5 / ECL +1 /Racial HD 2 = overall 8th level.
When he hits 9th level plus 9000 xp (or enough for 10th level) he can spend the 9000 to buy down the last level of ECL?

Looking at hit points he would get 8+6d8+21 = 8+36+21 = 65.
Under the original system he got 6d8+18 = 48 + 18 = 66. A loss of only 1.

This look right?


----------



## silentspace (May 27, 2004)

Yes, that's it.  My system might go to far in the other direction, giving too much benefit to higher LA races, but I think the UA system gives too little.  I think it should be fine though. Let's see how it works out.


----------



## silentspace (May 27, 2004)

Solli doesn't look like he's going.  Perhaps he thinks an escape is too risky, or he's sure a trial will find him innocent?

Deadestdai last posted here 05-12-2004, 06:34 PM


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 27, 2004)

*Sigh*  Did you want to call for an alternate?


----------



## silentspace (May 28, 2004)

_Active Players_
*Denasa* Gloaming Sorcerer (_Isida Kep'Tukari_)
*Rogoth* Grimlock Barbarian/Fighter/Ranger (_Uriel_)
*Pwyoolp "Morph" Ripplepond* Slyth Druid/Vermin Keeper (_Erekose13_)
*Vuoor Seakin* Kuo-Toa Monk (_Tailspinner_)
*Dargo Golden* Half-Deep Dragon Ranger/Fighter (_Keia_)

_MIA_
*Solli Dourstone* Svirfneblin Rogue (_deadestdai_)

We have five active players.  I'm tempted to keep it as is for now.  If one more drops out or becomes inactive, we'll open it up again.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 28, 2004)

deadestdai reported that he had a bit of net troubles on the 20th. but he was on the boards yesterday, so maybe his troubles are sorting themselves out.


----------



## deadestdai (May 28, 2004)

I'm here! Honest.

I'm getting married this weekend, so my time has been taken of late with duties and so forth. 

I'll be back on Tuesday. 

If the game needs someone more active before then, then I'll stand aside. 

Let me know Silentspace.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 28, 2004)

Wow congrats and enjoy your wedding! Take your time and njoy your honeymoon too


----------



## deadestdai (May 31, 2004)

*Okay, well overdue but hopefully not too late.*

Here's Solli, new improved and hopefully all in order according to the ECL buy-backrules you posted. If he is up to muster, I'll post him into the Rogue's Gallery.

Solli Dourstone
Exp:30'600 (-3000 3rd, -6000 6th)
Male Svirneblin (1) Rogue (6), Ranger (2)
Alignment: Neutral Good
Patron Deity: Calladrun Smoothhands
Height: 3' 4''
Weight: 40lbs
Hair: None
Eyes: Black
Age: 36

Str: 10 (0) [12, -2 racial] 
Dex: 20 (+5) [15, +2 racial, +2 misc, +1 4th level]
Con: 10 (0) [10] 
Int: 14 (+2) [13, +1 8th level] 
Wis: 16 (+3) [14, +2 lvl.1 racial] 
Cha: 4 (-3) [8, -4 racial] 

Class and Racial Abilities: -2 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Con, -2 Cha, Small +1 size bonus to attack rolls, base speed 20, +1 att vs. kobolds and goblins, +4 AC dodge bonus vs. ALL opponents, +4 Hide due to small size, Hide Bonus +4 racial on HIde when underground & +2 otherwise, +2 bonus vs. illusion effects, +1 I llusion Affinity to DC of saves of spells cast by svirneblin, Dark vision 120', +2 Listen and Craft(Alchemy), Stonecunning, All saves +2, Spell Resist 11+lvl=17, Disguise Self 1/day(DC 20), Blur 1/day(DC 20), Blindness/deafness 1/day(DC 20), Speak with Animals 1/day(1st level) Svirneblin Non Detection Continuous (As per spell), Treats Gnome Hooked Hammer as Martial weapon, Sneak Attack +3d6 dam, Trap finding, Trap Sense +2, Evasion, Uncanny Dodge (Retain Dex to AC, can't be flanked), Favoured Enemy: Illithid, Track (As per feat), Wild Empathy, Combat Style: Archery(Gives Rapid Shot feat)

Hit Dice: 6d6+2d10
HP: 39
AC: 24 (+5 Dex, +1 size, +4 Svirneblin dodge, +4 Armor)
Init: +5 (+5 Dex)
Speed: 20ft

Saves:
Fortitude +7 [+5 base, +2 Svirneblin]
Reflex +15 [+8 base, +5 Dex, +2 Svirneblin]
Will +7 [+2 base, +3 Wis, +2 Svirneblin]

BAB: +6/+1 
Melee Atk: +7/+2 
Ranged Atk: +12/+7 

+1 Dart Thruster of Distance +13/+8 att (dam - sml 1d3+1, med 1d4+1, lge 1d6+1 - Crit 19-20 x2, 80' range)
Ammo: Acid Darts (dam 1d4+1+1d6Acid - Crit 20 x2)
Stun Darts (dam 1d4+1+gas DC12 1st to stun for one rnd, DC12 next turn for 1d4 rnds)

Gnome Hooked Hammer +7/+2 att (dam 1d6/1d4 - Crit x3/x4)
Silvered Dagger +7/+2 att (dam 1d3 - Crit 19-20 x2)

Skills:

Balance +9 (+5 Dex, +4 rnk)
Spot +10 (+3 Wis, +7 rnk)
Craft(Alchemy) +9 (+2 Int, +5 rnk, +2 racial)
Tumble +12 (+5 Dex, +7 rnk)
Disable Device +9 (+2 Int, +7 rnk)
Use Magic Device +6 (-3 Cha, +9 rnk)
Sleight of Hand +10 (+5 Dex, +5 rnk)
Hide +16/+18 (+5 Dex, +5 rnk, +6/+8 size and racial)
Search +10 (+2 Int, +8 rnk)
Knowledge(Underdark) +7 (+2 Int, +5 rnk)
Listen +10 (+3 Wis, +5 rnk, +2 Racial)
Move Silently +13 (+5 Dex, +8 rnk)
Open Lock +10 (+5 Dex, +5 rnk)
Sense Nature +7 (+3 Wis, +4 rnk)
Use Rope +8 (+5 Dex, +3 rnk)
Survival +8 (+3 Wis, +5 rnk)
Climb +4 (+0 Str, +4 rnk)

Feats: Dodge, Point Blank Shot (3rd Level), Precise Shot (6th Level), Track (Bonus feat), Rapid Shot (Bonus feat)

Languages: Common, Gnome, Undercommon, Goblinoid, Elven (Drow)

Equipment:+2 Nightscale Armour (+4AC,+10 max dex) 5150gp
Gloves of Dexterity+2 4000gp
+1 Dart Thruster of Distance 8340gp
50 Acid Darts (single Use) 1000gp
50 Darts 25gp
20 Stun Darts 800gp
4x Potion of Invisibility 300gp
Potion of Cat's Grace 300gp
5x Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds 300gp
2x Potion of Neutralise Poison 750gp
Cloak of Arachnida 6000gp
Ring of Feather Falling 2200gp
Brooch of Shielding 1500gp
Gnomish Hooked Hammer 20gp
2x Silvered Daggers 20gp
Backpack 2gp
Caltrops 1gp
Grappling Hook 1gp
2x Belt Pouch 2gp
10 day's rations 5gp
Rope (50') 10gp
2x Sacks 2sp
Waterskin 1gp
3x MW Thieves Tools 300gp
Explorer's Outfit 10gp
4x Holy Water 100gp
2x Antitoxin 100gp
4x Thunderstone Bags 120gp

Money: 42gp, 8sp, Various gems worth 300gp

Appearance: Solli is almost typical of his species. Tiny, grey skinned, hairless and sullen. His most obvious trait that sets him apart from the rest of his brethren is the awful scarring that cover his face, neck and head - received from a particularly viscious cave in whilst in party hunting a Mind Flayer in the deep depths of the Underdark. These scars make him all too ugly to look upon without turning away and that is before one can notice his natural scowl. His armour and pack are wholley functional, the snakeskin of his armour even filed down so as to be extra dull and "un-noticable". He always has his Dart Thruster in his hands, even as he sleeps, a leather thong attatching it to his right wrist. 

Background: After Blingdenstone (s/p?) was destroyed by the Drow, Solli and the remainder of his family did not go with the others of his city to the haven the surface dwellers offered to provide. Instead, they struck out with a small number of friends and retainers to a sheltered area where they tried to create their own settlement. Unfortunately, this was also destroyed, a viscious raid by an Illithid attack. Solli and his younger cousin were sole survivors. Ever since then Solli has felt he has had no home, no commitments to anyone but him self. Well, except for Rogoth, a typically blind Grimlock that managed to latch onto the small man and aide him (And he aide in return) with his muscle and natural ability to hunt in the underdark. Together they have spent many a time hunting evil, for Solli they team up to slay Mind Flayers and their minions - Rogoth always seemed to have a grudge against the Drow, though Solli was more than afraid of them.....


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 1, 2004)

I will be gone until June 8. Please auto pilot Vuoor until then.

Tailspinner


----------



## silentspace (Jun 1, 2004)

Welcome back, deadestdai, sorry I missed your earlier post.  And congratulations!


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 2, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Welcome back, deadestdai, sorry I missed your earlier post.  And congratulations!





Thanks mate. 

Solli is posted in the RG. 

Looking forward to getting his equipment back!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 2, 2004)

I don't suppose Solli could use that makeshift knife to _pick the bloody door_ or something, could he?


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 2, 2004)

*grin*

He already thought of that, but the crappy blade would probably snap under such usage in his opinion. 

Hiding is a far better option, well, for those of us that don't "glow" that is.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 2, 2004)

Ha, ha, ha, I _can_ extinguish it you know, which is what I'm doing.  So there.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 9, 2004)

I'll be leaving for a retreat tonight and will be unable to get online.  I'll be back Saturday.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 10, 2004)

np enjoy your retreat


----------



## silentspace (Jun 21, 2004)

Starting next week I'll be travelling for two weeks and will probably not have much time/opportunity to post.  Sorry!


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 21, 2004)

At least you let us know mate - if you don't post before you leave - have fun and stay safe!

Looking forward for when you return.....

Dai


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 22, 2004)

No problems, enjoy your trip and see you when you get back.


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm also off on a trip until after the 4th. 

See you guys soon.


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2004)

Have Fun!!

Keia


----------



## silentspace (Aug 18, 2004)

Fixed an error in Round 3.  I had Dwarf 5 hitting Rogoth, but Dwarf 5 is down. So that was Dwarf 6, taking a five foot step forward and attacking.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 19, 2004)

silentspace - I've been reading the game and wow - would I love to play!  Please add me as an alternate, ok?

Thanks!


----------



## silentspace (Aug 19, 2004)

Ashy - I've said no before, but since you've been following, I'm going to say yes.      Put a character together and let's see how we can work him in.

Everyone - Sorry to do this again, but I'm once more leaving for computer-free parts, starting next week until the middle of September.  I'm driving across country, camping along the way, and going to Burning Man.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 19, 2004)

Woo Hoo!!!!  

Any suggestions for a character, folks?


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 20, 2004)

SS - Wow! I'm jealous! Bring us back some sordid stories! A shame the game is gonna be put on hold for a wee while though, but ah well - it's cool so far, so it's more than worth waiting for. 

Ashy - Hallo mate, glad to have you aboard! As far as I'm aware, some sort of Cleric or Psion would be spiffy. (Especially *avec player knowledge* as it seems we will be facing some narsty seeming Mind Flayers.... *spits*) Though, the Cleric idea sounds bestest. Just keep in mind the char's so far and their hatred toward certain races, ie - Rogoth and Drow - when you create yer guy - it could create problems otherwise. Or not, depending on rp. Heh.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 20, 2004)

Well, I was actually thinking about an earth genasi (female) wizard/cleric/psion combo.  Basically, she would be obsessed with the mind and its inner workings, and it would give the group another female.    In fact, I was thinking of making the pic below be my character, basically...

Thoughts?  Opinions?


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 20, 2004)

Hrm.... Nice pic. If she's short, Solli might hit on her though.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 20, 2004)

I would say that she is fairly short....  He could try, but that doesn't mean that he would get lucky...  then again, it just might...


----------



## silentspace (Aug 20, 2004)

What?  Solli's giving up on Denasa so soon?  Then again, she did rebuff him pretty strongly, as I recall...


----------



## Ashy (Aug 20, 2004)

silentspace - would this character concept be okay?  If so, I will try and have her ready for you upon your return...


----------



## silentspace (Aug 20, 2004)

Ashy, the character concept sounds good.  Earth genasi was from Dragon, right?  If you could include the issue number in your character sheet that would help.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 20, 2004)

Actually, I am reading out of Races of Faerun.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 20, 2004)

Found earth genasi there, but they don't list racial traits or ability bonuses/penalties.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Ashy (Aug 20, 2004)

I think that the racial stuff for genasi is in the FRCS, which I don't have.  

But I am sure I can find the info...  I wonder if it would be in the SRD?


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 21, 2004)

Here - got it out of the FRCS as noted.....

Earth Gensai:
- Level Adjustment +1
- +2 STR +2 CON, -2 WIS -2 CHA
- Size: Med
- Speed: 30'
- Darkvision 60'
- Inate ability to Pass Without Trace as per spell cast as 5th level druid 1/day
- +1 to sv's vs. Earth Spells and Effects. Increases by +1 for every 5 class levels
- Clerical Focus: Earth Gensai cleric must select deity who grants Earth Domain and must choose Earth as one of his two domains
- EG's are classed as "Outsiders"
- Auto Languages known are Common and whatever Regional (I think this refers to FR rules). Bonus is anything except for secret languages
- Favoured Class is Fighter
- The end



Hope this helps!


----------



## Ashy (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 3, 2004)

Please bear in mind that I will be leaving to go backpacking in a couple of hours...  Won't be back until Monday evening!

P.S. I am working on my character and should have it up next week.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 14, 2004)

Silentspace? 

You back from Burning Man then? Or did you get caught up with all the debaucherie?


----------



## Ashy (Sep 14, 2004)

Just FYI - I am off on a business trip til Friday; I don't know how much net access I will have until then.  However, I will be finishing up the character during that time and will post it as soon as I get back.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 14, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Silentspace?
> 
> You back from Burning Man then? Or did you get caught up with all the debaucherie?




Yes, I'm back.  I love Burning Man.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 15, 2004)

No cool stories to relate to us? Heh.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm back!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 21, 2004)

Silentspace, I will try and get my character up for ya soon.  Work & home has been insanely crazy....


----------



## silentspace (Sep 21, 2004)

No prob.  Maybe you can be part of Lady Miria's retinue, or part of the staff at the prison.  Or maybe just a guest/friend of Lady Miria travelling with her, or a guest/visitor at the prison.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, I am thinking straight psion now, with perhaps a level or two of slayer, seeing as we might be encountering mind flayers.    Whatever way you think best to work me in.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 21, 2004)

Is it true that mindflayers find psion brains especially tasty?  Hmm.  

How soon can you have a character ready?


----------



## Ashy (Sep 21, 2004)

Possibly tonight, or tomorrow...  Is that quick enough?


----------



## silentspace (Sep 22, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Possibly tonight, or tomorrow...  Is that quick enough?




No pressure, I was just wondering if I should try and put you in my next post or not.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 23, 2004)

Sorry Denasa hasn't been talking much silentspace.  Mostly she's been scare spitless and has been thinking this jailbreak wasn't such a good idea...


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2004)

Dargo, Vuoor and Morph are also welcome to address the court, not just Rogoth, Denasa and Solli.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 1, 2004)

silentspace, I *AM* still very interested in playing, but my work schedule has gone completely haywire...  I will try and finish up character today and get it posted... I REALLY WANT TO PLAY!!!


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2004)

Ashy - let me know.

Keia - i'm trying to have the dwarves treat dargo as an outcast, per your character description.  make him want to leave eartheart behind him


----------



## Ashy (Oct 12, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Ashy - let me know.
> 
> Keia - i'm trying to have the dwarves treat dargo as an outcast, per your character description.  make him want to leave eartheart behind him




silentspace - can you please look over this *initial stab* and let me know what you think?  Thanks!

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?goto=lastpost&t=85600


----------



## silentspace (Oct 12, 2004)

You start with 39,600 exp.  You can buy down one LA for 3,000 exp, and a second LA for an additional 6,000 exp.  This is similar to the LA buyout in UA.


----------



## Keia (Oct 12, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Keia - i'm trying to have the dwarves treat dargo as an outcast, per your character description.  make him want to leave eartheart behind him




I'm good with it!   Dargo's got that 'trying to prove himself' thing going . . . which was why he was looking for approval, not certain if testifying with help or hurt - that sort of thing.

Keia


----------



## Ashy (Oct 15, 2004)

silentspace, can you drop me an email please?

ashy ***at*** enkwell ***dot*** com

Thanks!


----------



## silentspace (Oct 16, 2004)

Ashy, I sent you an email yesterday.  I double-checked the address and I got it right...


----------



## Ashy (Oct 16, 2004)

Wierd - I've not gotten it...  What's your email - I'll drop you a line!


----------



## silentspace (Oct 19, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Wierd - I've not gotten it...  What's your email - I'll drop you a line!




silentspace at yahoo dot com


----------



## Ashy (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Note:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104448


----------



## silentspace (Oct 21, 2004)

Ashy - That was a funny link! You need to select Rune's powers and equipment.  Also, your character has to be Good.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Roger - I will add those ASAP.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 1, 2004)

AAA notice:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105697


----------



## silentspace (Nov 16, 2004)

Sorry for my slow posting recently.  RL has been a bit of a drag.  Please don't give up on me!  I promise to post soon.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 16, 2004)

It's all cool mate, soon I'll be saying similar as my son is due any day in the next 4 weeks. 

Just get yer stuff sorted and stay safe.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

No prob, silentspace - I am still a bit slower than you!  It's coming tho, I SWEAR!


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 17, 2004)

No problem, take your time.  Congrats Deadestdai, my first son was born on Nov. 1st.  Its a blast though the lack of sleep is something that I am still trying to get used to


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

Congrats to both of you, Erekose and 'Dai!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 20, 2004)

silentspace - Rune is complete.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1801630#post1801630

EDIT: Thanks to Isida...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2004)

Ashy, I forgot to give you a region.  So add a region, and you're done.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 2, 2004)

Sorry for my slow posting.  I've been really swamped as of late.  But I'll have an update soon!

Ashy - let me see if I can get you in right away somehow.  Hmm...


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 2, 2004)

Looking forward to it SS! ^_^


----------



## Ashy (Dec 2, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Sorry for my slow posting.  I've been really swamped as of late.  But I'll have an update soon!
> 
> Ashy - let me see if I can get you in right away somehow.  Hmm...




That'd be great but if you can't - no sweat - I'm not going anywhere....


----------



## Keia (Jan 8, 2005)

Where are going?

Continuing down the path, following the trail of the two who escaped us.

Keia


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 8, 2005)

that's my vote -> onwards we go.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 8, 2005)

Rune'll go with whatever the majority says...


----------



## silentspace (Jan 10, 2005)

Onward down the shaped tunnel then. Who's going first?


----------



## Keia (Jan 10, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Onward down the shaped tunnel then. Who's going first?




You!!  Err, I mean . . . I am, yeah that's it I am.  Unless there's a rogue willing to step up.  Poking and prodding and looking for traps.

Keia (Dargo)


----------



## silentspace (Jan 28, 2005)

Sometimes my writing suffers, especially in battles. Sorry about that. 

Also, Vuoor is roped. The text says so but the picture doesn't.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 28, 2005)

Question, do daylight pellets blind anyone, or just those with the light blindness quality?  Because I think gloamings don't have that...


----------



## silentspace (Jan 28, 2005)

According to the FR Underdark book, gloamings have Light Blindness...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 28, 2005)

My bad.  Groping about for targets now...


----------



## silentspace (Jan 28, 2005)

The blindness only lasts for a round, and will end at the start of Vuoor's initiative, which is now.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 16, 2005)

Tailspinner - I'll allow the kuo-toa slippery (ex) ability to allow automatic escape artist checks in many, though not all, situations. With that in mind, you can switch Vuoor's ranks in escape artist to something else if you want.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 16, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Tailspinner - I'll allow the kuo-toa slippery (ex) ability to allow automatic escape artist checks in many, though not all, situations. With that in mind, you can switch Vuoor's ranks in escape artist to something else if you want.




OK. I took the 10 ranks from Escape Artist and put 5 ranks in Search and 5 ranks in Tumble. I updated Vuoor's character sheet appropriately in the Rogues Gallery thread.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 4, 2005)

Ah, sorry for not posting recently. I hope to give you guys an update soon, but I'm stretched sort of thin at the moment. Is everyone doing ok?


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 5, 2005)

Tired as hell rearing this demanding brat. But otherwise fine mate. Good luck sorting things out your end and looking forward to our next update!.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 5, 2005)

Not to worry, everything is going well here as I just managed to find time to post to all my games.


----------



## Keia (Mar 6, 2005)

Still here, works been kicking my butt . . . not much time to post . . . still interested though!!

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 6, 2005)

still here!


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 20, 2005)

Solli needs a majick thingie.

Also


----------



## Ashy (Mar 22, 2005)

Here and well!


----------



## silentspace (Mar 22, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> OOC: Did Rune not get an action for some reason???




I think so.. post 370 in the IC thread?


----------



## silentspace (Mar 22, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Also, upon polymorphing - did Dargo heal any (I think he healed 7 pts as if resting).




Yes, you'll get the 7 hp back 'magically' next round    Let's say dismissing the polymorph is a free action, and I'll allow you to 5 ft step down and to the side to land (even if its in 3 dimensions its probably about a square away) so Dargo will get a full attack next round.


----------



## Keia (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks, silent.

Dargo will full attack then, snapping the strand on him first, then on any near him, before attacking the creature.

Keia


----------



## silentspace (Mar 24, 2005)

erekose, how many charges are left on the wand?


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 24, 2005)

Sorry I didnt update my character sheet after the last batch, is done now.  Back on page 8, post 288 I used 33 charges leaving me with 17 in one and 50 in the other.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 12, 2005)

We could really use A'anasi, my original character, about now.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 12, 2005)

Yeah next time we rest, I'm gonna swap in some healing spells. I'm burning through the wands too quick.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2005)

silentspace, just letting you know, Denasa did not dismiss the _polymorph_ spell, she just used her mimic form to mimic her own form.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 12, 2005)

ok


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry to hijack this thread but I wanted to get some opinions from silentspace and Isida Kep'Tukari about the Warforged game that silentspace and I are currently in and that Isida Kep'Tukari just recently left. What are your thoughts on the game? I have misgivings about the DM and some of the players.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 29, 2005)

Honestly, I was about to leave once I heard about the drunk, sobbing beholder who was looking for his son.  Most of the accepted beholder literature has each beholder claiming that HE is the only true kind of beholder, and everyone else is an abomination.  A father beholder crying for his son just sounds silly.  And then the son wanting to go into theater?  When he had a character exclaim "Dudes!" that was quite the last straw.  

Also, we were given such a broad place to start.  "Where in Sigil would you like to go?"  And then he claimed that he didn't want a bunch of characters with diverse interests to separate.  What does he expect when he throws out such a broad question like that?  He gave us a guide, then didn't roleplay out anything of the various guilds.  The roleplaying hook with the drunk beholder searching for his son was very obviously the way he wanted us to go, despite the fact that our characters' mission was to basically find employment in a more regular job.  

I should have known better since I was in his previous Planescape game.  The only thing he had us do was do an arena-type battle against a death giant to get out feet wet and used to our character's combat abilities.  He used OOC and IC text in the same paragraph, and rarely did a spell or grammer check.  He killed off half the party in this mock battle, and then tried to continue the actual rolelplaying thread within this "practice" thread.  He also never made such an annoucement in the OOC thread about it, so the game died a quiet death.

So... I simply don't care for his DMing style.  At all.  I didn't want to come across as a complaining punk, so I just politely bowed out.  But I have other DMs telling much more interesting stories that don't involve drunk beholders and people saying "Dude!"  If this had been advertised as a funny or joke game, I wouldn't have been so bent out of shape.  Krug's Koboldquest was indicated to be a funny game from the get-go, so that was cool.  This was not.  

Sigh, I'm done complaining now.  Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 29, 2005)

Good enough for me. I'm going to try and go out with a blaze of glory. I'll see if I can get killed as quickly as possible. I'm gonna have fun though...


----------



## silentspace (Apr 30, 2005)

Good idea.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday May 16. Please autopilot Vuoor until then. 

Tailspinner


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 23, 2005)

Sorry I was absent a week longer than anticipated. It will take a while for me to get caught backup with all of my PbP's. I should be caught up later this week.

Tailspinner


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 27, 2005)

Just when I was finally caught up... I'll be away from the boards until Tuesday June 7. Please autopilot Vuoor until then. I will also be gone later in June.

Tailspinner


----------



## deadestdai (May 28, 2005)

Tailspinner, you are a busy chap indeed.  Be safe.


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 1, 2005)

Fine folks, I shall be busy moving house for the next four or five days – might be more if SBC can’t get my DSL set up at the new place quickly. 

Please autopilot my character. 

Thanks,

Dai.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday June 20, but there is a possibility that it could be until Monday June 27. Please autopilot Vuoor until I return.

Tailspinner


----------



## Ashy (Jul 13, 2005)

I've got some sad news gang - I'm going to have to drop this game.  This site has been blocked from my work, and I simply do not have time to post from home in the evenings.  Sorry, but I wish it were not the case just as much as you.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 13, 2005)

Sad news indeed. Sorry to see you go..


----------



## Ashy (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks, silentspace...  Darn Net Nazis...


----------



## silentspace (Oct 4, 2005)

What's the feeling out there?  Want to continue?


----------



## Keia (Oct 4, 2005)

Sorry to say, but I'm thinking we should probably fold this one up.  We've lost a few too many and the posting is rather intermittent (myself included there).  

Silent, you run a great game.    If everyone's on board, I'm still here and ready and able to post.

Keia


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 5, 2005)

Although posting frequency was a little slow (Myself included) I'd like to continue playing and get things going again. That is if everyone else is up for it? And as to the ones we've lost, can you offer others to join?


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm still here and prepared to continue, a couple of slow posting games always help keep the balance for me.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 28, 2005)

So SS, what was the verdict?


----------



## silentspace (Nov 3, 2005)

That's pretty cool how you guys just started the game up again.  Let's see if Isida wants to joins us.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 3, 2005)

I missed my li'l Svirt. *sniffle*

We seem to be low on players....? 

I hope Isida responds - that little Gloaming was a fun char.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 3, 2005)

Many of my other games are slowing down Im glad to see this one pick up again.  I think I need to work a bit more on Morph's character though, he feels a little flat to me.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 4, 2005)

eep!  I'm here.  Infrequently, but here.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 4, 2005)

Yay! I saw the hug thread at GG and hoped you'd be active here too. 

Good to see ya Isida!


----------

